# One for the Women in the group



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

CLASSES FOR MEN AT OUR LOCAL LEARNING CENTER FOR ADULTS: SIGN UP BY APRIL 25TH.

(Note: Due to the complexity and difficulty level of their contents, each course will accept a maximum of 8 participants.)

Topic 1: How to Fill Up the Ice Cube Trays. Â (Step by Step, with Slide Presentation.)

Topic 2: The Toilet Paper Roll. Does it Change Itself? Â (Round Table
Discussion.)

Topic 3: Is It Possible to Pee Using the Technique of Lifting the Seat and Avoiding the Floor/Walls/Nearby Bathtub? (Group Practice.)

Topic 4: Fundamental Differences Between the Laundry Hamper and the Floor. (Pictures/Explanatory Graphics.)

Topic 5: After Dinner Dishes. Can They Levitate and Fly Into the Kitchen Sink? Â (Examples on Video)

Topic 6: Loss of Identity - Losing the Remote to Your Significant Other. Â (Help Line Support and Support Groups)

Topic 7: Learning How to Find Things - Starting with Looking in the Right Places Instead of Turning the House Upside Down While screaming. Â (Open Forum.)

Topic 8: Health Watch - Bringing her Flowers is Not Harmful to Your Health. Â (Graphics and Audio Tapes..)

Topic 9: Real Men ask for Directions When Lost. Â (Real Life
Testimonials.)

Topic 10: Is it Genetically Impossible to Sit Quietly While she Parallel
Parks? Â (Driving Simulations)

Topic 11: Learning to Live - Basic Differences Between Mother and Wife. Â (Online Classes and Role-Playing.)

Topic 12: How to be the Ideal Shopping Companion. Â (Relaxation Exercises, Meditation and Breathing Techniques.)

Topic 13: How to Fight Cerebral Atrophy - Remembering Birthdays,
Anniversaries and Other Important Dates and Calling When You're Going to be Late. (Cerebral Shock Therapy Sessions and Full Lobotomies Offered.)

Topic 14: The Stove/Oven - What it is and How it is Used. Â (Live
demonstration.)

(Upon completion of the course, diplomas will be issued to the survivors.)


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I looked over the cirriculum 'cause I'm always looking for ways to improve myself. Unfortunately I couldn't find a single class that looks like it would be useful to me.









Regards, Glenn


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Wow, there is so much to learn. OK, enough on that, now, about these mods....


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Where do I sign my husband up or a few of these







?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

LuvToRV,

I noticed your classes were for adults....my wife says that leaves me out. Sorry I cannot make it.

Mark shy


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I resemble that remark.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Topic 9: Real Men ask for Directions When Lost. (Real Life
> Testimonials.)


Real men are never lost, their just exploring places they've never been before to get the feel of the terrain......or at least that's what I tell the DW.









Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

That is why On Star was invented.









Thor


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Some things never change!











luv2rv said:


> CLASSES FOR MEN AT OUR LOCAL LEARNING CENTER FOR ADULTS: SIGN UP BY APRIL 25TH.
> 
> (Note: Due to the complexity and difficulty level of their contents, each course will accept a maximum of 8 participants.)
> 
> ...


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> CLASSES FOR MEN AT OUR LOCAL LEARNING CENTER FOR ADULTS: SIGN UP BY APRIL 25TH.
> 
> (Note: Due to the complexity and difficulty level of their contents, each course will accept a maximum of 8 participants.)
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Yeah! I had that one in the Navy. It was impossible to tell indivual scores.


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Where do I sign up?

Scott


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> CLASSES FOR MEN AT OUR LOCAL LEARNING CENTER FOR ADULTS: SIGN UP BY APRIL 25TH.
> 
> (Note: Due to the complexity and difficulty level of their contents, each course will accept a maximum of 8 participants.)
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Still searching the archives to fend off boredom MaeJae?







Thanks for reviving this, gave me a good laugh!


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Is this course offered in Canada??


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

watervalleykampers said:


> Is this course offered in Canada??


Of course! Eh?









MaeJae


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> Is this course offered in Canada??


Of course! Eh?









MaeJae
[/quote]

Good one!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

You forgot one of the classes

Etiquette 101: Proper and Humble Tolerance of the Husband at Home. A guide for the modern woman.

That was my favorite!!



egregg57 said:


> You forgot one of the classes
> 
> Etiquette 101: Proper and Humble Tolerance of the Husband at Home. A guide for the modern woman.
> 
> That was my favorite!!


 Don't do it Wolfie....DON'T!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> You forgot one of the classes
> 
> Etiquette 101: Proper and Humble Tolerance of the Husband at Home. A guide for the modern woman.
> 
> That was my favorite!!


 Don't do it Wolfie....DON'T!!
[/quote]
Sorry - hafta!

The listed classes are "CLASSES FOR MEN" soooo, yes, I agree (yup! It happened again!!). Perhaps a missing title could be "Etiquette 101: Proper and Humble Tolerance of the Husband at Home".

However, this must be an "Advanced Class" as I'm certain the Husband at Home would first be required to take (and pass) "Humble 101" and "Tolerance: More Than Just a Measurment". He would then be better prepared to understand and apply the learnings of "Etiquette 101".

btw, I do like that practice of quoting yourself. "Humble" at it's finest


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> You forgot one of the classes
> 
> Etiquette 101: Proper and Humble Tolerance of the Husband at Home. A guide for the modern woman.
> 
> That was my favorite!!


 Don't do it Wolfie....DON'T!!
[/quote]
Sorry - hafta!

Sigh.........Oh Wolfie...why for art thou?

btw, I do like that practice of quoting yourself. "Humble" at it's finest








[/quote]

Hey I AM the epitome of Humble! And when I see good stuff I have to quote it! That egregg57 stuff is good stuff! I know!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> Sorry - hafta!
> 
> Sigh.........Oh Wolfie...why for art thou?


Because you (and KB, too, for that matter) would be sorely dissappointed if I was another!


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> > Topic 9: Real Men ask for Directions When Lost. (Real Life
> > Testimonials.)
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, and I'm still believing that...*NOT*, jeez, just 'cause I'm blonde, he thinks I'll believe anything!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

3athlete said:


> > Topic 9: Real Men ask for Directions When Lost. (Real Life
> > Testimonials.)
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, and I'm still believing that...*NOT*, jeez, just 'cause I'm blonde, he thinks I'll believe anything!








[/quote]
Of course you don'g.....but keep him believing that Clare...you could find out all kinds of interesting stuff


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

watervalleykampers said:


> Is this course offered in Canada??


Ah yah, the post starter is from Canada so I guess it is only offered in Canada.









We don't need it down here in the good old USA


----------

